

Can you solve the mystery of the Gold/Blue Dress? - TruthSHIFT
http://www.buzzfeed.com/catesish/help-am-i-going-insane-its-definitely-blue?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#.og3O9MzQG

======
sgwealti
If I stare at it and let my eyes go unfocused it starts to look blue and black
but when my eyes are focused it look white and gold. Also for me the distance
from the screen matters. Close up it looks white/gold and far away it looks
blue/black.

If you crop the image and just look at the top 1/3 I bet more people would say
it is white/gold. If you crop it so that you only see the bottom 1/3 I bet
more people would say blue/black.

------
hcarvalhoalves
It's a white dress with golden/brown accents lit by a cold blue light from
behind the camera.

That messes with people's perception of color since the store seen in the
background is lit by a warm light. People who see it as blue are intuitively
correcting for the light of the background.

It's a simple optical illusion easy to replicate:

[http://www.michaelbach.de/ot/col-
context/index.html](http://www.michaelbach.de/ot/col-context/index.html)

------
TruthSHIFT
Ok. My wife and I can only see White and Gold. However, she has several
friends that insist that the dress is Blue and Black. I'm trying to come up
with possible technical reasons for the discrepancy. My best guess is that
AMOLED displays are displaying the colors differently than conventional
displays. Can anyone test?

~~~
andrewfong
Nope. My buddy and I just looked at the same screen and saw different colors.

It's probably a genetic quirk?

------
davidbarker
This appears to be the store that sells the dress (listed as blue).

[http://www.romanoriginals.co.uk/invt/70931](http://www.romanoriginals.co.uk/invt/70931)

------
darkmethod
My wife insists that it is white and gold. And I see blue and a light brown.

------
jboggan
Is it possible that different images are being displayed randomly depending
upon cached media or something strange like that? I don't favor a
physiological explanation, this seems like a technical issue.

~~~
andrewfong
No, you can have people in the same room look at the exact same image on the
same screen at the exact same time and describe vastly different colors. I've
been trying this with my co-founder. We've tried different monitors, angles,
screen, and so forth. I consistently see white/gold. He sees blue/black.
Physiological is the only explanation that makes sense to me.

~~~
jboggan
Ok, I believe you, I have pulled in several coworkers who haven't seen it yet
and I am convinced that they are not trolling me. Half of us see white/gold
(including myself) and half see blue/black. We are arguing.

~~~
andrewfong
Here's the most reasonable explanation I've heard:
[https://twitter.com/andyrexford/status/571118728164872192/ph...](https://twitter.com/andyrexford/status/571118728164872192/photo/1)

------
granjef3
photoshop color picker says dress is Blue and Dark brown.

~~~
davidbarker
I see it as blue and dark brown, too.

